# People Magazine Sexiest Men Alive - pictures!



## Marisol (Nov 21, 2006)

George Clooney



 





 





 





 



Jake Gyllenhaal, Brad Pitt, Ashton Kutcher, Hugh Jackman, Jamie Foxx, Patrick Dempsey, Matt Damon, Johnny Depp, Owen Wilson, Justin Timberlake, Leonardo DiCaprio, Daniel Craig



 



http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/293/people112706hotbew6.th.jpg http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/7541/people112706hotccj5.th.jpg

http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/1200/people112706hotdbv8.th.jpg http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/1324/people112706hotezd8.th.jpg

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/2262/people112706hotftf6.th.jpg http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/6885/people112706hotgci4.th.jpg

http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/6882/people112706hothgd1.th.jpg

Josh Duhamel, Rodrigo Santoro, Enrique Murciano, John Cho, Simon Baker, Omar Epps, Kevin Eggan, Dominic Purcell, Carmine Giovinazzo, Erich Jarvis

http://img116.imageshack.us/img116/8233/people112706manmh1.th.jpg http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/5576/people112706manawt8.th.jpg

http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/3043/people112706mancwa2.th.jpg http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/143/people112706mandwb0.th.jpg

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/8974/people112706maneej6.th.jpg http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/9745/people112706manfdq1.th.jpg

Stephen Colbert, Tim Gunn

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/8854/people112706menap7.th.jpg http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/9026/people112706menaxa7.th.jpg http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/9185/people112706menbab9.th.jpg

Twins: James and Oliver Phelps, Shawn and Aaron Ashmore

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8343/people112706setoz1.th.jpg http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/8062/people112706setamh0.th.jpg

Jamie Bamber, Dylan Walsh, Wentworth Miller

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/3379/people112706fanhg2.th.jpg http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/3092/people112706fanacf6.th.jpg

http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/3327/people112706fanbiw8.th.jpg


----------



## KathrynNicole (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Marisol!


----------



## Nox (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow. This year's list is underwhelming. These men all look fantastic, but I think every single one of them has a fellow counterpart that is more "sexy" than they are in the minds of so many women. Call me crazy, but I think Anderson Cooper should be up there with his silver-haired self!:wink3:


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 21, 2006)

> Wow. This year's list is underwhelming. These men all look fantastic, but I think every single one of them has a fellow counterpart that is more "sexy" than they are in the minds of so many women. Call me crazy, but* I think Anderson Cooper should be up there with his silver-haired self!:wink3:*
> Yes, he is sexy in an intellectual sort of way. My all time favorite is still George Clooney.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 21, 2006)

Josh holloway isnt on the list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn, I hope I can still buy that.....


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tina Marie (Nov 21, 2006)

Leo Dicaprio .. yummmm!


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 21, 2006)

I cant wait to get my issue, my mom hands me her old issues. Jake and Wentworth make me feel like this :love5: Oh and Ashton isnt so bad either :vogel:


----------



## lynnda (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting! Some of them are sooo yummy!


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi,

Neither Dennis Haysbert or Denzel Washington made the cut. :sleepyhead: :sleepyhead:


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanx for sharing. Drools over Jake Gyllenhaal, Hugh Jackman, and Johnny Depp :yummy:


----------



## monniej (Nov 26, 2006)

i hear you! some of the guys that made the list are ??? in my book!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 26, 2006)

ehehe thank you for sharing


----------



## jj27123 (Nov 27, 2006)

there all so goreous


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 27, 2006)

*sigh* Wentworth Miller and Dominic Purcell...daymmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 27, 2006)

Love it! Oh Jake Gylenhall! (spelling?) He's so dreamy!


----------



## LVA (Nov 27, 2006)

thanx Marisol


----------

